# Stablizer Theroy



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

It's not as complicated as it looks. All you're trying to do is weight and balance the bow so it holds the steadiest _*for you*_.


----------



## BUCK REAPER (Jul 14, 2011)

Good starting point is a 1to 3 ratio ....ex...4 front 12 back


----------



## Bow Dad (Feb 4, 2015)

BUCK REAPER said:


> Good starting point is a 1to 3 ratio ....ex...4 front 12 back


OK so say the front stab is 28" and has 3 oz. 
The 12" rear should have 9 oz out there in he back. And see how that sits?

Should the bow balance be neutral not leaning forward or backward?


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

It isn't getting the bow balanced at rest, it is how it holds for the individual archer at the shot cycle and how well you can hold your pin float over the X. This is probably the most subjective aspect of the bow's setup. To get a better idea of the dynamics at play, and what to look for in how much and where to add weight, read George Ryals article on stabilizers.

http://www.archerylearningcenter.com/blog/stabilizers#commentsWrapper=


----------



## Bow Dad (Feb 4, 2015)

Praeger said:


> It isn't getting the bow balanced at rest, it is how it holds for the individual archer at the shot cycle. This is probably the most subjective aspect of the bow's setup. To get a better idea of the dynamics at play, and what to look for in how much and where to add weight, read George Ryals article on stabilizers.
> 
> http://www.archerylearningcenter.com/blog/


Thanks I will check it out! Trying to help get 11 yr old set up better or,at least with a strategy


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

https://rcrchery.wordpress.com/2014/07/06/balancing-act/

Here's another write up on stabilizer set up for you to read through as well.


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

Bow Dad said:


> Thanks I will check it out! Trying to help get 11 yr old set up better or,at least with a strategy


An inexperienced archer, especially a young one, probably won't have the experience to understand what feels good. They will probably sense the greater weight, but balance and pin float may be something beyond their ability to identify. If they have not shot with a stabilizer before before, just start with the main and back bar without any weights just to get a feel for the bars themselves. Slowly add weight over time. Watch their follow through and look for signs that the mass weight of the bow is creating fatigue.


----------



## Bow Dad (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks for all the great responses. Those links at great sources if info. I definitely have a better understanding of these pieces of equipment.


----------



## gert26 (Jan 21, 2013)

Awesome articles. I'm just now going to a open setup and have lots of learning you do


----------



## Bow Dad (Feb 4, 2015)

I set her bow up based on the articles posted and did not tell her. the only change was add 3oz to back. Right away she mentions that the bow feels more stable right away. She proceeds to shoot a personal best 72 arrow round 660/720 at 30m. Personal best by 58 points.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

For a recurve or compound a stabilizer is a complete waste of time and money for the first several months of shooting....for a recurve, ditch the sight starting out as well (just gets in the way of what's important).

Once someone is well seasoned in shooting and ready to put on and setup a stabilizer properly, check out the write up that Nuts & Bolts has done....trial and error, results based setup. Hint...only start with the long rod, then deal with the side rod(s)...dealing with both will be a pain to get right.

for your front rod you're looking to minimize the vertical stringing of the arrow impact...so play with weight til this is minimized
after front rod is done then deal with side rods
side rods deal with side to side (L/R)...so, play with this til the impact is minimized.

Expect to spend several weeks maybe a few months getting that "just right" stabilizer setup....it's not something that you put weight on and say "that's it".


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

Bow Dad said:


> I set her bow up based on the articles posted and did not tell her. the only change was add 3oz to back. Right away she mentions that the bow feels more stable right away. She proceeds to shoot a personal best 72 arrow round 660/720 at 30m. Personal best by 58 points.


As a parent, I know the drive to help your child succeed in a sports and academics. I read your post and felt the need to make this point. 

Tread carefully as you take on the role of coach. While it is important to introduce and reinforce fundamental elements of archery, it is equally important that the beginning archer build the ability to self assess and recognize causal relationships. A poorly executed shot can result in an X and flawed technique can produce short term improvements in score. If you only judge form and execution by score, you could be reinforcing a bad habit. It's an easy mistake to make.

Your daughter needs to trust her own instincts, and it is a journey with many dead ends that require you double back and find a better path to consistency and improved results. If you begin to make small changes without her knowledge, she may not be able to connect small changes in her form or execution with their results. Second, while I applaud your efforts to support your daughter's interest in archery, be aware that in that best of intended effort to find answers such as in this thread; if you don't have the knowledge or experience to coach - don't. 

Find a good coach, JOAD program, and offer the unconditional support that she'll need as she begins to compete. Best yet, get a bow yourself and shoot with your daughter. It is one of the most appealing aspects of archery you don't find in many sports. Young and old, experienced and novice, all step up to the line or stake together.


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

Bow Dad, I don't know her age & strength level, but watch out adding to much weight for a young shooter. There are a lot of people piling on a lot of weights & they will suffer from injuries sooner or later. That weight moves back at the shot, then flies forward. This put a lot of stress on joints, more so for younger shooters.


----------



## Bow Dad (Feb 4, 2015)

Praeger said:


> As a parent, I know the drive to help your child succeed in a sports and academics. I read your post and felt the need to make this point.
> 
> Tread carefully as you take on the role of coach. While it is important to introduce and reinforce fundamental elements of archery, it is equally important that the beginning archer build the ability to self assess and recognize causal relationships. A poorly executed shot can result in an X and flawed technique can produce short term improvements in score. If you only judge form and execution by score, you could be reinforcing a bad habit. It's an easy mistake to make.
> 
> ...


Thanks lol I am more of a score keeper and interested advocate. She does do JOAD and works with an amazing USA archery coach. I do like to understand how it all works though.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

I work on my stabilizer set up for 3 months before i got it right when you you get it right you will know it


----------



## Bow Dad (Feb 4, 2015)

Ray Ray said:


> Bow Dad, I don't know her age & strength level, but watch out adding to much weight for a young shooter. There are a lot of people piling on a lot of weights & they will suffer from injuries sooner or later. That weight moves back at the shot, then flies forward. This put a lot of stress on joints, more so for younger shooters.


Thanks. She has just 3 in front and 8 in bsck. Probably stay there for quite a while.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Griv's formula is for ADULTS. Hey, a 7 pound plus bow is a bunch or at least can be. Just over 8 pounds proved too much for me. Now, I might have some age on me, but I'm no panty weight by a long shot. 11 year olds, a girl.... 

Griv's Formula without the rest of his write up. This is his write up when giving a reply, not me altering anything.

length of front bar times weight on front bar = "X"

Then:
"X" divided by length of back bar = weight on back bar.

example:
27" Front bar length times weight of 4 ounces = 108
108 / 12" rear bar length = 9 ounces for the rear bar.

You then take the 9 ounces, put it on the rear bar. If you do a true V bar, you split the weights between the two bars. If you do a side bar, you do it on the solo side bar.

You then add or remove weight on the rear bar only. Aim for the X. Remove or add weight until your side to side "misses" are down to a nice, ragged oval that basically kills the X.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Griv's formula is for ADULTS. Hey, a 7 pound plus bow is a bunch or at least can be. Just over 8 pounds proved too much for me. Now, I might have some age on me, but I'm no panty weight by a long shot. 11 year olds, a girl.... 

Griv's Formula without the rest of his write up. This is his write up when giving a reply, not me altering anything.

length of front bar times weight on front bar = "X"

Then:
"X" divided by length of back bar = weight on back bar.

example:
27" Front bar length times weight of 4 ounces = 108
108 / 12" rear bar length = 9 ounces for the rear bar.

You then take the 9 ounces, put it on the rear bar. If you do a true V bar, you split the weights between the two bars. If you do a side bar, you do it on the solo side bar.

You then add or remove weight on the rear bar only. Aim for the X. Remove or add weight until your side to side "misses" are down to a nice, ragged oval that basically kills the X.


----------



## Bow Dad (Feb 4, 2015)

SonnyThomas said:


> I'm pretty sure Griv's formula is for ADULTS. Hey, a 7 pound plus bow is a bunch or at least can be. Just over 8 pounds proved too much for me. Now, I might have some age on me, but I'm no panty weight by a long shot. 11 year olds, a girl....
> 
> Griv's Formula without the rest of his write up. This is his write up when giving a reply, not me altering anything.
> 
> ...


Thanks great stuff here.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Praeger said:


> As a parent, I know the drive to help your child succeed in a sports and academics. I read your post and felt the need to make this point.
> 
> Tread carefully as you take on the role of coach. While it is important to introduce and reinforce fundamental elements of archery, it is equally important that the beginning archer build the ability to self assess and recognize causal relationships. A poorly executed shot can result in an X and flawed technique can produce short term improvements in score. If you only judge form and execution by score, you could be reinforcing a bad habit. It's an easy mistake to make.
> 
> ...


Excellent post. Thanks.


----------

